# fan controller temperature sensors



## nvrbensen (Jan 2, 2008)

hey all i bought this today http://www.zalman.co.kr/eng/product/view.asp?idx=274&code=017 and was wondering where and how to install the temperature sensors. can these be placed on the cpu between the sink and the cpu itself? and if u have any other suggestions of where to put them i'm up for any suggestions


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

well, you can put it between, but only the very utmost tip. i dont reccomend it because it will hurt performance. what i have always done is shoved it as deep as possibile into the fins and that as always worked quite well.


----------



## nvrbensen (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks bud it works great and looks better  the cpu temp is off by 2C shoved in the heatsink lol so again thanks for the help


----------

